# So, what can I do.



## HHHHH (Sep 26, 2009)

I recently received a speeding ticket on my JOL, which as you know completely screws me over. I know I was speeding, but I simply cannot pay/serve a 3 month suspension.. My parents both work in the morning, and rely on my having a car to get to school/practice/friends houses etc... I also am on school of choice and go to school in a different town

Now I want honest answers. Please don't give me the "quit whining, pay up"
What is my best option to go about this? I heard that in some instances tickets can be dropped with a court agreement to attend traffic school.. Is this true? Will they take into consideration my situation, with my parents and being out of town etc..
Thanks.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Appeal it and good luck.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

You were speeding, pay the ticket. But it doesn't hurt to appeal the ticket. i have had JOLs cry in the courtroom and the Judges eat it up and find them not responsible.


----------

